# kioti ck2510 my mod's and upgrades



## KevGre (Jan 19, 2020)

hi . thought i'd post some pics of the stuff i've done for my tractor . only had it about 5 months but i'm very happy with my decision to buy it. "next project is going to be a ballast box for the 3 point hitch"


----------



## KevGre (Jan 19, 2020)

been of work the last few days so i was able to get at my ballast box . still need some paint and a lid but it's a good start i think. just put about 6" of sand in it today have to see how the weight works out.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice machine.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

the backhoe is better than a ballast box because you can swing your weight to the other side in case of an offset load. You can also use it to pull yourself out if you get stuck.


----------



## KevGre (Jan 19, 2020)

true but it also extends back 6ft the ballast box is only 2ft . that helps when i'm plowing near my truck or the house or shed.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ever try a back blade? It's nice to be able to pull snow as well as push it.


----------



## KevGre (Jan 19, 2020)

That or a landplane is on my list of stuff I plan on building this spring or summer. I'm trying to gather up the materials for that now it'll depend on what material I find.


----------



## Timberstar (Aug 5, 2020)

Great looking tractor!


----------

